# Kubota MX 5100



## bill52 (Apr 8, 2009)

I am thinking of purchasing the Kubota MX5100, 2 wheel drive. I have a dairy farm and will be using it only for barn scraping. I tried it out and with calcium in the rear tires but no added weights on the rims, pulling a load of manure on a back blade, it spun out going up a short ramp, I have never had any trouble on the same ramp with a MF 245 and MF 135, both 2 wheel drive. 
Does anybody have any suggestions on how to correct this problem or does anyone have experience with this tractor?
Bill


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I suggest mounting a heavy impliment that will not add a lot of length to the tractor such as a box blade. This will add more weight on the rear tires and also over you the option of pushing or pulling the manure with the box blade as well. 

The other option is adding wheel weights which are very expensive and have their own mounting and removal issues.


----------

